# Neglected composers game round 5, March 26-28



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our list still has 28 neglected composers nominated over three rounds:

Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 5
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 1
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 2
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 3
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 4
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 2
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 8
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 3
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 1
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 4
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 1
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 4
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 3
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 3
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 3
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 6
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 2
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 2
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 3
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 6

You can read about these composers and listen to their music in the first three threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 3: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html

As before, no more nominations. Each member may vote for one or two composers. You may do this once each round. I will try to open a new round every 48 hours, or as near that as possible, at which time the old round closes and everybody gets another turn.

Our final list of "most undeservedly neglected" will be made up of composers getting a total of ten votes. Into the Pantheon they go, in the order appointed. We're getting close!

So round 5 begins. Remember, voting only.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

My votes goes to Gian Francesco Malipiero and Ikuma Dan.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Toch and Stanford.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Meyerbeer and Melartin this time (even though I believe Meyerbeer is not exactly neglected).


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Clementi and Dussek


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer and Chausson.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Bridge and Hummel for my votes. 

I have voted for six different composers so far in different rounds. I didn't get to nominate any composers because when this happened I was busy holidaymaking. We will get to nominate again soon?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> We will get to nominate again soon?


Possibly, but not in this game, sorry.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Chausson And Zelenka


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So Chausson leaves our list (don't vote for him any more!) and enters the Pantheon.

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 5
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 1
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 2
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 3
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 5
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 2
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 4
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 2
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 4
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 5
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 4
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 4
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 5
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 6
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 3
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 3
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 3
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Casella and Respighi


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hummel and Zelenka


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Two M's: Melartin and Meyerbeer


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Azol said:


> Two M's: Melartin and Meyerbeer


Azol, you already voted in this round, yesterday. But your enthusiasm is commendable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Can I vote for Denisov and Arensky again? Please?!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your vote has been counted. You may vote for whomever you like, so long as they're on the list. And of course you may vote only once each round. Yes, I know, so strict around here...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 5 is just past the midway point by the clock.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

So, we can vote for our same guys as in the last round?
Ok, Bantock & Bridge, again.


----------



## Metronom (Apr 12, 2016)

My votes go for Dobrzyński & Wieniawski.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Azol, you already voted in this round, yesterday. But your enthusiasm is commendable.


Just noticed, these rounds go way too fast then! Or too slow?

I am so sorry!


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Casella and Stanford


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 5 is closed. Please go to Round 6 to vote.

http://www.talkclassical.com/48244-neglected-composers-game-round.html


----------

